# Walmart Website, No Ammo



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Local Walmart didn't have what I was looking for today so I went online to see if they actually stock it. They no longer display ammo. Unless we're talking BBs & pellets for air guns. I don't know when that happened, I haven't been on their website since last year. Next time I'm in their store I'll ask if they plan on selling ammo in the future or not. Fortunately there's an Academy Sports down the road with a much bigger selection & good prices & a Bass Pro Shop & Cabela's not too far away.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I checked on some ammo a while back at our local Walmart. They had a pretty good selection at the time.

That was several months ago though, so there's a chance something could have changed in the interim.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Thought I heard something on the news recently that Walmart was no longer going to sell guns? Maybe that applies to ammo also especially since in some states you have to have a permit to even buy ammo.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

RK3369 said:


> Thought I heard something on the news recently that Walmart was no longer going to sell guns? Maybe that applies to ammo also especially since in some states you have to have a permit to even buy ammo.


I saw an article about a week ago about them no longer selling guns in the state of New Mexico. I had not heard it was nationwide, though.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

We were in our Walmart just a few days ago and happened to walk by the long gun display. It was still up and full.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Walmart quit selling guns in my state years ago, which is weird because I live in Texas. As a whole it's a fairly pro-2nd Amendment state. I bought my first handgun in Walmart 1981. Maybe it was Kmart, can't remember. H&R .22, 5 1/2" barrel.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Not true. I live in Texas too. Some WalMart stores STILL sell firearms. Just long guns, but some still have then. One WalMart 5 minutes from me still have long arms.

Admittedly, not many still have them, but some do.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, maybe it’s a State by state thing. I guess they stopped selling guns in Mew Mexico recently because of changes in the state’s gun laws.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Here in AZ., we're about as firearms / rights friendly as a state can get.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Why do you shop at Wal mart?? I haven’t been in one in over 20 years, and still manage to eat daily, and shoot as often as I wish.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Slowalkintexan said:


> Why do you shop at Wal mart?? I haven't been in one in over 20 years, and still manage to eat daily, and shoot as often as I wish.


I know that there's a lot of Walmart haters out there. My wife and I aren't. My wife knows her way around groceries and shopping for them. She was a food broker / rep at one time. She knows brands and what is or isn't a good price.

In our community, we have a Safeway, a Fry's / Kroger, and of course, a Walmart. Of the three, Walmart is the easiest to shop at. Their prices are for the most part, are as competitive as any.

My wife is also a very experienced coupon shopper. She has saved us literally thousands of dollars over the years. Not just at grocery stores, but at fast food joints as well. We are both pretty savvy when it comes to saving a buck or two.

Yes, there can be some drawbacks to shopping at Walmart, but for us, the pro's simply outweigh the con's.

I also like the idea of going shopping for groceries, and if I need something other than groceries, chances are good Walmart might have it.

I don't get involved in Walmart politics. I don't care how much their employees are making. They seem to be happy enough. And yes, Walmart has merchandise made in China. I don't buy stuff made in China.....period! They also have a Subway inside, and they do make very good subs. It's clean, well run, and I have coupons. 

Anyways, whether you like Walmart or not, they ain't going away anytime soon. They're here to stay and that's what America wants.

I can't imagine this community of ours w/o one. It would suck! We actually have a total of three within our expanded community. They all stay quite busy.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

I didn’t say I dislike Walmart, I just don’t care to shop there....and I do care how they treat their employees.....don’t wish to go there.
We are fortunate to have Meier stores, which are clean, well stocked, and always, always have an employee anywhere one might be in the store to offer help..friendly and courteous.

Also don’t forget Aldi, Their prices and selection are hard to beat.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There is a faily new Aldi here. Prices are very high compared to the other grocery store chains here. I went in 1 time just to look


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Different places, different prices....I’ve heard that wherever there is. Meijers in town, Walmart lowers their prices to compete....No Meijers,,,,higher Walmart prices.


----------

